# Recommend a bottom airflow RTDA tank



## David Pilkington (30/6/17)

I am trying to find a decent RDTA tank with bottom airflow. Does anyone have any recommendations that wont break the bank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (30/6/17)

The only bottom airflow RDTA that comes to mind is the Avo 24mm bottom airflow version. It was a bunch of hogwash though IMO. Not sure if anyone still stocks these either. If you dont plan to be mobile with this tank, then it might just work (it leaks more than Snowden)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (30/6/17)

David Pilkington said:


> I am trying to find a decent RTDA tank with bottom airflow. Does anyone have any recommendations that wont break the bank?


The best option would be to go for the Merlin RDTA.

Avo bottom airflow is no good.

Ijoy rdta 5 lacks building space and the wicking channels let it down big time.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## JB1987 (30/6/17)

I would also recommend the Merlin RDTA, good flavour, easy to build and zero leaking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (30/6/17)

Have a look at the Vandy Vape Perseus RDTA...

https://vapeville.co.za/collections/rdta-tanks/products/vandy-vape-perseus-rdta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Pilkington (6/7/17)

I ended up getting the Medusa Reborn RDTA. I think that they didn't wick it properly at the store because I feel that I am getting better flavour from the Baby beast that I got with the Smok AL-85. Quite disappointing. I'll have to try and set it up again and try it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay (6/7/17)

I've had the Medusa reborn for a week now, I'm enjoying it. My first tank in a while so I'm enjoying not having to drip all the time.

What I've noticed so far is you need to fluff your tails thoroughly, thin them out. 

Also mind the cotton out of the way when placing the top cap, it has a ridge on the inside that will pinch the cotton. I wouldn't say flavour is the best but still very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/7/17)

The Merlin RDTA is a great choice. Here are my thoughts on it: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/519092

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/7/17)

The ijoy 5 is magic as well. Bottom airflow as well as adjustable top airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (7/7/17)

David Pilkington said:


> I am trying to find a decent RDTA tank with bottom airflow. Does anyone have any recommendations that wont break the bank?


If you want a cheap but great performing RDTA check out the Rock by Ivogo.It delivers very good flavor,is built good and doesn't get hot,a problem I've encountered with these type tanks.I bought mine at FastTech for $16usd .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

